# Three things about mobile skin...



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

First, would love a "go to last post in thread" option. You can only go to thread or page. Would rather thread/page take you to first post and have selection for last.

Second, why no option to quote or multiquote in mobile?

Lastly, a "select forum" drop down box would be handy to direct navigate to where you need to go.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

The fact that you can't "go to last read post" is why I don't use the mobile skin on my phone. Because the full skin takes a long time to load and uses a lot of real estate, there isn't really an effective solution for mobile TCFing for me


----------

